# Maldini su Mandzukic , sul mercato e sul titolo d'inverno.



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Maldini a Sky:"Ha un valore il titolo d'inverno? Sì, ma non cambia il senso di questa stagione essere avanti o indietro di un punto. Il valore a quello che stiamo facendo lo dà. *Mandzukic?* E' la conferma di una strategia. Saremo una squadra giovane con rinforzi già pronti. Continueremo su questa strada. Il Covid? Noi rispettiamo tutti i protocolli. Quello che chiediamo ai giocatori è di essere sempre pronti. *Ibra ha caldeggiato Mandzukic?* Non è proprio così. Non ci consultiamo coi giocatori per prenderne altri. Abbiamo contatti continui con l'allenatore. Nel calcio non c'è bisogno solo di bravi ragazzi, non che Mario non lo sia, ma di gente determinata. *Tomori?* Tra il quasi preso e non averlo preso sia lì. Quando manca anche un dettagli magari le cose non si fanno. E' un mercato creativo. Abbiamo provato a prenderlo anche in estate. Se lo seguiamo è perchè abbiamo visto caratteristiche giuste".
*
Maldini precisa a Sky:"Non volevo intendere ovviamente che Ibra non volesse Mandukic. Anzi. Ma i giocatori li sceglie la società".*


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"Ha un valore il titolo d'inverno? Sì, ma non cambia il senso di questa stagione essere avanti o indietro di un punto. Il valore a quello che stiamo facendo lo dà. *Mandzukic?* E' la conferma di una strategia. Saremo una squadra giovane con rinforzi già pronti. Continueremo su questa strada. Il Covid? Noi rispettiamo tutti i protocolli. Quello che chiediamo ai giocatori è di essere sempre pronti. *Ibra ha caldeggiato Mandzukic?* Non è proprio così. Non ci consultiamo coi giocatori per prenderne altri. Abbiamo contatti continui con l'allenatore. Nel calcio non c'è bisogno solo di bravi ragazzi, non che Mario non lo sia, ma di gente determinata. *Tomori?* Tra il quasi preso e non averlo preso sia lì. Quando manca anche un dettagli magari le cose non si fanno. E' un mercato creativo. Abbiamo provato a prenderlo anche in estate. Se lo seguiamo è perchè abbiamo visto caratteristiche giuste".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel calcio non c'è bisogno solo di bravi ragazzi, non che Mario non lo sia, ma di gente determinata.



Diglielo a chi costruirebbe il Milan usando football manager, Paolo.

Comunque non stupisce che Paolo ragioni così, ha vinto sette scudetti, cinque Champions e tre intercontinentali (due è un mondiale per club, vabbè), sa cosa serve per vincere e per raggiungere obiettivi importanti.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"Ha un valore il titolo d'inverno? Sì, ma non cambia il senso di questa stagione essere avanti o indietro di un punto. Il valore a quello che stiamo facendo lo dà. *Mandzukic?* E' la conferma di una strategia. Saremo una squadra giovane con rinforzi già pronti. Continueremo su questa strada. Il Covid? Noi rispettiamo tutti i protocolli. Quello che chiediamo ai giocatori è di essere sempre pronti. *Ibra ha caldeggiato Mandzukic?* Non è proprio così. Non ci consultiamo coi giocatori per prenderne altri. Abbiamo contatti continui con l'allenatore. Nel calcio non c'è bisogno solo di bravi ragazzi, non che Mario non lo sia, ma di gente determinata. *Tomori?* Tra il quasi preso e non averlo preso sia lì. Quando manca anche un dettagli magari le cose non si fanno. E' un mercato creativo. Abbiamo provato a prenderlo anche in estate. Se lo seguiamo è perchè abbiamo visto caratteristiche giuste".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

*Maldini precisa a Sky:"Non volevo intendere ovviamente che Ibra non volesse Mandukic. Anzi. Ma i giocatori li sceglie la società".*


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diglielo a chi costruirebbe il Milan usando football manager, Paolo.
> 
> Comunque non stupisce che Paolo ragioni così, ha vinto sette scudetti, cinque Champions e tre intercontinentali (due è un mondiale per club, vabbè), sa cosa serve per vincere e per raggiungere obiettivi importanti.



Cosi sia.
Amen.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diglielo a chi costruirebbe il Milan usando football manager, Paolo.
> 
> Comunque non stupisce che Paolo ragioni così, ha vinto sette scudetti, cinque Champions e tre intercontinentali (due è un mondiale per club, vabbè), sa cosa serve per vincere e per raggiungere obiettivi importanti.



Speriamo arrivi un kjaer anche a CC,chiedo solo questo. Un vecchietto per reparto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a Sky:"Ha un valore il titolo d'inverno? Sì, ma non cambia il senso di questa stagione essere avanti o indietro di un punto. Il valore a quello che stiamo facendo lo dà. Mandzukic? E' la conferma di una strategia. Saremo una squadra giovane con rinforzi già pronti. Continueremo su questa strada. Il Covid? Noi rispettiamo tutti i protocolli. Quello che chiediamo ai giocatori è di essere sempre pronti. Ibra ha caldeggiato Mandzukic? Non è proprio così. Non ci consultiamo coi giocatori per prenderne altri. Abbiamo contatti continui con l'allenatore. Nel calcio non c'è bisogno solo di bravi ragazzi, non che Mario non lo sia, ma di gente determinata. *Tomori?* Tra il quasi preso e non averlo preso sia lì. Quando manca anche un dettagli magari le cose non si fanno. *E' un mercato creativo.* Abbiamo provato a prenderlo anche in estate. Se lo seguiamo è perchè abbiamo visto caratteristiche giuste".
> 
> Maldini precisa a Sky:"Non volevo intendere ovviamente che Ibra non volesse Mandukic. Anzi. Ma i giocatori li sceglie la società".



In altre parole: Abbiamo 0 € e provo di fare mercato cosi.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini precisa a Sky:"Non volevo intendere ovviamente che Ibra non volesse Mandukic. Anzi. Ma i giocatori li sceglie la società".*



ci mancherebbe ,che domande stupide fanno ogni volta


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini precisa a Sky:"Non volevo intendere ovviamente che Ibra non volesse Mandukic. Anzi. Ma i giocatori li sceglie la società".*



Assurdo che debba chiarire un'ovvietà simile.


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe ,che domande stupide fanno ogni volta



A Sky stavano già facendo poemi...


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe ,che domande stupide fanno ogni volta



Erano già pronti a fare i titoloni


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In altre parole: Abbiamo 0 € e provo di fare mercato cosi.



A vedere come buttiamo i soldi nel cesso quando spendiamo tanto ben vengano le sorprese low cost.
10-100-1000 Kalulu!!!


----------

